# BufferedImage, Bilder laden



## KingOfExceptions (12. Okt 2011)

hey @ all,

ich wollte mal ein bild laden lassen und bin deswegen dem beispiel von oracle gefolgt:

Reading/Loading an Image (The Java™ Tutorials > 2D Graphics > Working with Images)


```
class LoadImageApp extends Component
{
	
	private static final long serialVersionUID = 1L;
	
	BufferedImage img;
	
	public static void main(String [] args)
	{
		JFrame f=new JFrame("Load Image Sample");
		
		f.addWindowListener(new WindowAdapter(){public void windowClosing(WindowEvent e){System.exit(0);}});
		f.add(new LoadImageApp());
		f.pack();
		f.setVisible(true);
		f.repaint();
	}
	
	public void paint(Graphics g)
	{
		g.drawImage(img,0,0,null);
		repaint();
	}
	
	public LoadImageApp()
	{
		try
		{
			img=ImageIO.read(new File("strawberry.jpg"));
		}
		catch(IOException e){System.out.println("HIER IST EIN FEHLER.");}
	}
	
	public Dimension getPreferredSize()
	{
		if(img==null)
		{
			return new Dimension(100,100);
		}
		else
		{
			return new Dimension(img.getWidth(null),img.getHeight(null));
		}
	}
	
	
}
```

das bild wird jedoch nicht geladen: der fehler müsste hier liegen:

```
public LoadImageApp()
	{
		try
		{
			img=ImageIO.read(new File("strawberry.jpg"));
		}
		catch(IOException e){System.out.println("HIER IST EIN FEHLER.");}
	}
```

denn wenn ich das programm ausführe sagt er mir : 
	
	
	
	





```
HIER IST EIN FEHLER.
```

Jedoch weiß ich nicht wie man diesen fehler beheben kann. Das bild ist im gleichen ordner wie das programm gespeichert und heißt strawberry und ist eine JPG datei. KANN MIR DA JEMAND HELFEN?


----------



## vanny (12. Okt 2011)

Hi,

zu erst einmal würde von einem JPanel erben und dann bitte die paintComponent() überschreiben.
Das repaint() in der paint[Component]() würde ich auch weglassen, weil diese Methode immer aufgerufen wird, wenn in deiner Komponentenhierarchie ein repaint() aufgerufen wird.
Im Moment zeichnest du ständig neu, auch wenns garnicht nötig ist .

Bettest du das Bild in die Jar ein? 
... dann müsstest du mit 
	
	
	
	





```
getClass().getResource("bild.jpg")//Edit: bzw. getClass().getResourceAsStream:P
```
darauf zugreifen.

Gruß Vanny


----------



## KingOfExceptions (12. Okt 2011)

Wie in die JAR einbetten?? ???:L  verstehe ich nicht


----------



## vanny (12. Okt 2011)

Versuch doch mal statt


```
img=ImageIO.read(new File("strawberry.jpg"));
```
das hier

```
img = ImageIO.read((getClass().getResourceAsStream("strawberry.jpg")));
```


----------



## KingOfExceptions (12. Okt 2011)

Ok danke!!!! Ich bin grad unterwegs also probiere ich dann mal aus. Bin aber zuversichtlich weil in quaxlis tut auch so was drin stand. :toll:


----------



## KingOfExceptions (13. Okt 2011)

ok danke funktioniert jetzt!!! :applaus::toll:


----------



## KingOfExceptions (13. Okt 2011)

ich würde jetzt gern das ganze in mein bestehendes programm machen (ich poste nur den teil der wichtig ist) :


```
public void bildanzeigen()
	{
		try 
		{
			img=ImageIO.read((getClass().getResourceAsStream(geingabe)));
			System.out.println("HIER WAR ICH");
		} 
		
		catch (IOException e)
		{
			JDialog fehler=new JDialog((JFrame)frm, "FEHLER", true);
			frm.add(fehler);
			JLabel fhr=new JLabel("Es ist ein Fehler beim Laden des Bilds aufgetreten. Bitte starten Sie das Programm erneut");
			fehler.add(fhr);
		}
	}
```


```
public void paintComponent(Graphics g)
	{
		g.drawImage(img, 0, 0, null);
		repaint();
	}
```


```
if(heft.elementAt(y).equals(scgschlagwörter)) //WIRD AUSGEFÜHRT!!!!!
			{
				i=1;
				
				JFrame frame=new JFrame("Die Zeitschrift");
				frame.getPreferredSize();
				frame.setVisible(true);
				
				bildanzeigen();
				
			}
```

---------------------------------------------ERKLÄRUNG-----------------------------------------
------------------------------------------------ | ----------------------------------------------
------------------------------------------------ | ----------------------------------------------
------------------------------------------------ | ----------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------\---|--/--------------------------------------------
 ----------------------------------------------\----/---------------------------------------------
 -----------------------------------------------\--/----------------------------------------------
------------------------------------------------\/-----------------------------------------------


----------



## KingOfExceptions (13. Okt 2011)

ERKLÄRUNG: 
ich habe ein JFrame in dem das bestehende Programm läuft. dann (wenn der if zweig ausgeführt wird -> ja) möchte ich dass sich ein neuer JFrame öffnet und DORT (also im ZWEITEN JFrame) das bild gemalt wird. ich habe schon probiert die paintComponent() umzubennenen in pain() aber dann wird mein ERSTER JFrame nicht richtig angezeigt. hoffe mann kann mein kauderwelsch verstehen ansonsten einfach nachfragen


----------



## vanny (13. Okt 2011)

Ich übersetz mir dein welsch mal ganz frei und hoffe ich lieg damit richtig 

Wenn du dein Bild in einem extra Frame anzeigen willst, es aber Inhaltlich ja mit deinem eigentlichen Programm zusammenhängt, würde ich hier mit einem JDialog arbeiten.
Der funktioniert im Grunde wie ein JFrame(plus ein paar nette Extras).
Für die Zeichenfläche erstellst du dir eine seperate Klasse, die von JPanel erbt und übergibst im Konstruktor die Bildinformation.
In dieser JPanel-Klasse überschreibst du dann die paintComponent() !!UND BITTE OHNE DAS REPAINT()!!

Wenn du dann das Bild im extra Fenster anzeigen willst, erzeugst du dir einen JDialog und fügst dessen ContentPane eine neue Instanz deiner JPanel-Klasse hinzu.

Ich hoffe ich hab getroffen, sonst frag einfach nochmal nach
so loooong Vanny

//Edit hab jetzt erst gesehen, dass du  den JDialog schon benutzt (wobei an der Stelle eine JOptionPane wohl angebrachter ist) ^^ ... aber hey, eine Überlegung wärs dennoch wert, sonst nimmste halt nen JFrame ^^


----------



## KingOfExceptions (13. Okt 2011)

so erstmal aus dem stehgreif alles klar außer dem EDIT. was meinst du mit JOptionPanel? ich hab das mal bei google eingegeben aber oracle kann sich wohl nicht so ganz entscheiden  ich hab hier das programm von oracle : siehe upload. welches dieser optionen sollte ich denn dafür benutzen? sorry für meine schwer-von-begriffheit  ... 


EDIT: und den JDialog benutze ich eig nur um bei einem fehler dem user zu sagen dass was falsch läuft..... wenn dann müsste ich ja einen neuen machen....

EDIT 2: vllt hab ich es doch verstanden: meinst du dass ich einfach einen ganz normalen neuen JDialog machen soll und dort drin dann ein JPanel mit dem bild?


----------



## vanny (13. Okt 2011)

Die Fehlermeldung stellst du mit der JOptionPane dar, und dein Bild in einem neuen JDialog, der dein Panel mit dem Bild hält.

Und nochmal zur Verdeutlichung ... das Ding heisst JOptionPane und nicht JOptionPanel 

so loooong Vanny

//EDIT: welche Version der JOptionPane du benutzt ist dir überlassen.


----------



## KingOfExceptions (14. Okt 2011)

hey ich bins nochmal 

ich hoffe ich habe deine beschreibung richtig verstanden:


```
public void bildanzeigen()
	{
		new LoadImageApp();
	}
```

das hier oben ist der zugriff auf den jdialog


```
public static class LoadImageApp extends JPanel
{
    
    private static final long serialVersionUID = 1L;
    
    BufferedImage img;
    
    public static void main(String[]args)
    {
    	
    }
    
    
    
    public LoadImageApp()
    {
    	System.out.println("TESTT");
    	
    	JDialog zeitschrift=new JDialog((JFrame) frm,"Die Zeitschrift");
        zeitschrift.setVisible(true);
        zeitschrift.add(new LoadImageApp());
        zeitschrift.repaint();
        System.out.println("TEST");
        
        try
        {
            img=ImageIO.read((getClass().getResourceAsStream("strawberry.jpg")));
        }
        
        catch(IOException e){}
        
    }
    
    public void paint(Graphics g)
    {
        g.drawImage(img,0,0,null);
        System.out.println("HELLO");
    }
    
}
```

und das hier oben ist (hoffentlich ) die klasse die du mir beschrieben hast 

(keine ahnung wie ich das geschafft habe) aber es scheint mir so als ob 
	
	
	
	





```
LoadImageApp()
```
 endlos ausgeführt wird... sowas hatte ich noch nie 

kannst du mir da helfen? ich möchte dass in 
	
	
	
	





```
bildanzeigen()
```
 das reinkommt das die klasse 
	
	
	
	





```
LoadImageApp extends JPanel
```
 aufruft.....


----------



## njans (14. Okt 2011)

```
public LoadImageApp()
    {
        System.out.println("TESTT");
        
        JDialog zeitschrift=new JDialog((JFrame) frm,"Die Zeitschrift"); //Wo kommt das frm her?
        zeitschrift.setVisible(true);  // Das macht man erst am Ende
        zeitschrift.add(new LoadImageApp());  // Wieso erstellst du hier noch LoadImageApp ?
        // Das ist praktisch ein rekrusiver Aufruf eines Konstruktors O_o
        // Wenn du "this" nehmen würdest, dann wäre das "sinnvoller"
        zeitschrift.repaint(); // Unötig
        System.out.println("TEST");
        
        try
        {
            img=ImageIO.read((getClass().getResourceAsStream("strawberry.jpg")));
        }
        
        catch(IOException e){}
    }
```


```
public LoadImageApp()
    {
        System.out.println("LoadImageApp:START");

        JDialog zeitschrift=new JDialog((JFrame) frm,"Die Zeitschrift"); 
        zeitschrift.add(new LoadImageApp()); 
        zeitschrift.setVisible(true);  

        System.out.println("LoadImageApp:END");
        
        try
        {
            img=ImageIO.read((getClass().getResourceAsStream("strawberry.jpg")));
        }
        
        catch(IOException e)
        {
             // Hier solltest du dafür sorgen, dass img nicht null ist.
        }
```


----------



## KingOfExceptions (14. Okt 2011)

ich hab jetzt mal deinen zweiten code mit copy-paste in mein bestehendes programm gemacht.
ergebnis: 1.299 mal LoadImageApp:START. -> danach OverFlow...... 

und in der IOException: img kann doch gar nicht null sein oder? immerhin definiere ich ja die resource... oder?


----------



## vanny (14. Okt 2011)

Um weitere Verwirrung zu vermeiden hier mal ein Beispiel

1. Die main-Methode ausgelagert in der Klasse "StartIt"


```
import javax.swing.SwingUtilities;

public class StartIt {

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		
		SwingUtilities.invokeLater(new Runnable() {
			
			public void run() {
				new HauptFenster();
			}
		});
		
	}
}
```

2. Das Hauptfenster der Gui, erbt von JFrame und heißt "HauptFenster":


```
import java.awt.event.ActionEvent;
import java.awt.event.ActionListener;

import javax.swing.JButton;
import javax.swing.JDialog;
import javax.swing.JFrame;

public class HauptFenster extends JFrame{
	
	public HauptFenster(){
		this.setDefaultCloseOperation(EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
		
		JButton btn = new JButton("neuer Dialog...");
		btn.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {
			
			public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent arg0) {
			
				JDialog dlg = new JDialog();
				dlg.add(new BildPanel("bild.jpg"));//hier halt deinen Bildtitel angeben
				dlg.pack();
				dlg.setLocationRelativeTo(null);
				dlg.setVisible(true);
			}
		});
		
		this.getContentPane().add(btn);
		this.pack();
		this.setLocationRelativeTo(null);
		this.setVisible(true);
	}

}
```

und nun noch dein Bildpanel namens "BildPanel":


```
import java.awt.Dimension;
import java.awt.Graphics;
import java.awt.image.BufferedImage;
import java.io.IOException;

import javax.imageio.ImageIO;
import javax.swing.JOptionPane;
import javax.swing.JPanel;

public class BildPanel extends JPanel{

	private BufferedImage img;
	
	public BildPanel(String dateiName){
		
		try {
			img = ImageIO.read(getClass().getResourceAsStream(dateiName));
		} catch (IOException e) {
			JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, dateiName + " wurde nicht gefunden!");
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
		
		this.setPreferredSize(new Dimension(img.getWidth(), img.getHeight()));
		
	}
	
	public void paintComponent(Graphics g){
		super.paintComponent(g);
		g.drawImage(img,0,0,null);
	}
	
}
```

...so macht das Sinn und bleibt übersichtlich und (obwohl ich eigntl. dagegen bin) es kann einfach kopiert werden! (wobei ich auf null-Referenzen und Fehleranalyse hier keinen Wert gelegt habe)

Gruß Vanny


----------



## KingOfExceptions (14. Okt 2011)

ich hab jetzt ein wenig rumprobiert und es geschafft!!!! DANKE VANNY!! :toll::applaus: ECHT SUPER GEMACHT!!! VIELEN DANK DASS DU DIR DIE ZEIT GENOMMEN HAST MEINE GANZEN ANFÄNGERSACHEN ZU BEANTWORTEN!!!! ich werde jetzt erstmal die sachen geringfügig abändern sodass sie in mein programm passen!!!! MONSTER DANKE!!!!


----------

